# Michael Redd



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What is his contract?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

3 mil per yr. for the next 2 years


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

And that is a great contract!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He is definitely a steal at that price. Odds are he'll be putting up huge offensive numbers the next couple of years on the newer, weaker Bucks team that should land him more money next time around.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> He is definitely a steal at that price. Odds are he'll be putting up huge offensive numbers the next couple of years on the newer, weaker Bucks team that should land him more money next time around.


My thoughts exactly. :yes:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 3 mil per yr. for the next 2 years


That's a cheap contract...

I think he will start to contribute bigger numbers now that Cassell and Payton are gone. He has good shooting range and has a nice 3pt FG %, It will be a fun team with Ford, Redd and Mason on the court...:yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 3 mil per yr. for the next 2 years


OMG, I can't beleive he didn't take Dallas' 3 year 4.5 million dollar contract.

His agent must be a retard... he should have advised Redd to sign with an outclause... He would have had Bird right this offseason, after cutting Payton, they would have been forced to pay him over the MLE, or he could have signed with a number of teams.

-Petey


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> OMG, I can't beleive he didn't take Dallas' 3 year 4.5 million dollar contract.
> ...


I don't remember Dallas offering it to him. I remember that he was a RFA and Dallas offered him the 3 yr.- 3 mil. and Milwaukee matched that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I posted about it long long ago... with the ESPN article...

BBB.net Bucks Post Here 

ESPN claims he was offered 12 million, so that means he took less to stay.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This year will be a blow up year for him.


----------

